
Word of Mouth Propelled Our Business to $4M/Year - peter_d_sherman
https://www.starterstory.com/stories/how-word-of-mouth-propelled-our-business-to-3m-year
======
peter_d_sherman
Problem: How does a company find talent to work offsite, when many people who
work offsite fail to meet the expectations of those companies?

Solution: Boldly.

"Where there's muck, there's brass"

(Where there's a problem, there's money to had, if you solve it...):

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2007/12/06/where-theres-
muck-...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2007/12/06/where-theres-muck-theres-
brass/)

